# Re-Spoking Trike wheels



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone have any info on how difficult it is to respoke/repair a prewar trike wheel? I see many missing them. Are there replacements out there? I know nothing about trikes, so thought I'd ask here. Thanks in advance for the help. Mike


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 12, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone have any info on how difficult it is to respoke/repair a prewar trike wheel? I see many missing them. Are there replacements out there? I know nothing about trikes, so thought I'd ask here. Thanks in advance for the help. Mike




I've also been wondering if there is any way to replace trike spokes/nipples short of removing/replacing the rubber held on with a center wire. I'm guessing the original rubber, being hard from age, would not be flexible enough to re-install using a tire setter machine and would have to be replaced with new rubber. I have several different lengths of vintage Torrington velocipede spokes for when I get to the point of spoke replacement.

Dave


----------



## Gordon (Jun 12, 2014)

*trike spokes*

Not sure how it is done, but if someone needs spokes, I have several hundred trike spokes starting at 2 inches long and going up.


----------



## John (Jun 12, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Not sure how it is done, but if someone needs spokes, I have several hundred trike spokes starting at 2 inches long and going up.




Hi Gordon,
I could use some 7" spokes if you have them.
Thanks, John


----------



## Gordon (Jun 12, 2014)

*spokes*

Sending you a pm John.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey Gordon I may need some spokes too. Do these have nipples like a regular bicycle spoke? Just wondering if anyone here has the tool to redo a wire tire? What about the glue on tires? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Gordon (Jun 13, 2014)

*trike spokes*

They have threaded ends just like a bicycle spoke and appear to be the same guage as a standard bike spoke, just shorter. I have hundreds of spokes, but not lots of nipples for them. I listed them all for sale at one time, here is a link:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Tricycle-Spokes-for-Sale&p=331795#post331795

I stopped the list just short of 7 inch, but I have spokes up to 12 or so.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 13, 2014)

When i redid my IJ trike, i cut the nipple to length. I then had to bend the non threaded end to a S shape. I dont think you can replace spokes with a tire on the rim. As far as finding the wire tying machine for new tires, i went to a wheelchair repair shop. They also were fastened the same way with wire. Of course, this was 21 yrs ago.


----------

